# Linux entfernen?



## aNero (27. März 2004)

Hi,
ich wollt fragen ob es eine möglichkeit giebt Linux von der platte zu löschen ohne alles gleich zu formatieren zu müssen?


----------



## gothic ghost (27. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aNero _
> Hi,
> ich wollt fragen ob es eine möglichkeit giebt Linux von der platte zu löschen ohne alles gleich zu formatieren zu müssen?


hi.
und was versprichts du dir davon ?
Was meinst du mit *alles ?* ein anderes OS ?


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. März 2004)

Wenn du Windows XP hast, würde ich einfach die Linux Partition löschen (vorher die dateien von dort woanders abspeichern, zb andere partition oder CD) , und dann mit der Windows XP CD in die Reperaturkonsole
Dort dann "Fixmbr"

Funktioniert auch bei Windows 2000.
Bei anderen versionen oder Betriebsystemen noch nie Probiert


----------



## aNero (28. März 2004)

ja das ist jetzt nur n bischen blöde da ich windows und linux auf einer partition laufen habe.
und meine windows cd hab ich irgendwie verlegt -__-''


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. März 2004)

achso, und vermutlich hast du wahrscheinlich nicht den Windows sondern den Linux Bootloader benutzt oder ?


----------



## zinion (30. März 2004)

Also ne Windows-CD bekommst du bestimmt von einem Freund. Wenn du eine Lizenz hast ist das ja kein Problem. Ansonsten kannste halt von Hand alles löschen, was mit Linux zu tun hat, dann kriegste allerdings Probleme, wenn du den Linux-Bootloader verwendest. Welchen verwendest du?


----------



## aNero (31. März 2004)

hm... ich hab den linux boot loader... 
es währe ja eigentlich kein problem die platte zu formatieren nur leider haben irgendwie alle noch dieses drecks win98 -_-'' 
und auf diversen seiten finde ich keinen download für win XP


----------



## Tim C. (31. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aNero _
> *und auf diversen seiten finde ich keinen download für win XP *


Wäre ja auch illegal. Also, bitte aufpassen, was ihr hier so von euch gebt.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (1. April 2004)

*Windowsbootmanager und Linux?*

hallo, 

wie konfiguriere ich den Windowsbootmanager damit er auch Linux booten kann? Ich habe Win2k und würde gerne ein Suse oder Mandrake zusätzlich auf eine neue HD installieren. Habe esschon öfter mit LILO veruscht doch war diser immer nach dem entfernen von lInux auch verschwunden und ich konnte nicht mehr Booten :-(

g chief


----------



## aNero (1. April 2004)

@ tim
ich hab doch die lizens nur die cd is weg -_-'' was soll ich den sonst machen?

@chief
wie währe es wen du dein eigenes Thread für ne frage aufmachen würdest?


----------

